# ccache problem



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2022)

I've had problems with ccache. I don't know why.
In one of the directories I have stats.lock.
And I am unable to remove that file.

```
a:root: /tmp/ccache_old/4 #rm stats.lock
rm: stats.lock: No such file or directory
a:root: /tmp/ccache_old/4 #aa
[./stats: No such file or directory (os error 2)]
[./stats.lock: No such file or directory (os error 2)]
a:root: /tmp/ccache_old/4 #
```
It looks like a corrupted filesystem. The filesystem is zfs


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> In one of the directories I have stats.lock.
> And I am unable to remove that file.


It says "no such file or directory" everywhere. File doesn't exist.

Is there perhaps still a process that has the file open? If you remove the file from the filesystem that process will still have a filehandle to it, and can still write to it.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2022)

Even after cold reboot the problem remains. I've moved the directory to /tmp in order to not produce problems.
I've had power outages while writing to zfs, so i suspect I entered a zfs bug.
Currently rebuilding 3500 ports without ccache. As my central heating still has a lack of water-pressure it's ok.


----------

